# chispear



## purabuenaonda

Alguien usa "chispear" en su pais para decir "lloviznar"?


----------



## Lerma

En España se dice en algunas zonas. Personalmente lo uso.


----------



## Absay

En México es común. Igual, yo lo uso.


----------



## purabuenaonda

Gracias Lerma   Alguien lo usa en otra pais?  Nunca habia escuchado esto hasta anoche...


----------



## purabuenaonda

Interesante...no significa escupir tambien?


----------



## toribio30

En Argentina lo he escuchado aunque mucho no entiendo qué significa.. para cuando llueve muy poquito uso "garuar" como "esta garuando"


----------



## Lerma

Nunca lo he oído en ese sentido. A lo sumo se dice de alguien que está muy enfadado: _*está que echa chispas.*_


----------



## Evil_Elvis

yo si lo uso, sobre todo cuando empieza a llover, "esta empezando a chispear", aunque luego arrecie.


----------



## malina

Yo también lo uso, y mucho.


----------



## purabuenaonda

Gracias a todos!


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En Cartagena (España) también se dice "chispear" cuando está lloviznando.
Saludos


----------



## finley

En Panamá se lo usa.  He escuchado "está chispeando" y "está lloviznando."  

También, un sinónimo para "la llovizna" es "bajareque."


----------



## Moritzchen

Pero chispear es algo menos que lloviznar o garuar. Es como que hubiera gotas suspendidas en el aire. Lo he oído en México y Argentina.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Chispear en México, como dicho... jamás lloviznar, digo.
Está chispeando.
Clarísimo para todos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Uso chispear y lloviznar indistintamente.


----------



## chileno

Chipear y lloviznar es lo mismo. 

La garua es más una neblina que trae consigo mucha humedad, y que generalmente se da en la costa en las mañanas, en las noches es "el sereno" la que trae la humedad, tanto en la ciudad como en la costa.

Así es como yo lo conozco.


----------



## fsabroso

purabuenaonda said:


> Alguien usa "chispear" en su pais para decir "lloviznar"?


 
Sí; en Perú lo usamos.

Saludos.


----------



## purabuenaonda

Mil gracias a todos...era un palabra completamente nueva para mi y como vivo en el sur de California, tenía miedo que no fuera "español" y que fuera una palabra inventada (hay muchas aquí).  ¡Gracias!


----------



## H saílE

Chispear lo conozco y uso para una lluvia que no es tal. Esto es, que sólo serviría para ganar una apuesta. Gotas por lo general gordas y muy dispersas.
También con una segunda acepción: para referirse a una tormenta muy distante, de la que sólo se perciben los rayos (chispas).

Un saludo


----------



## Erreconerre

purabuenaonda said:


> Alguien usa "chispear" en su pais para decir "lloviznar"?


 

En México es frecuente usarlo en ese sentido. Lo mismo que chipi chipi.


----------



## Martoo

En Argentina la verdad que nunca lo escuché, supongo que alguien la usará cuando algo haga chispas.


----------



## Calambur

toribio30 said:


> En Argentina lo he escuchado aunque mucho no entiendo qué significa.. para cuando llueve muy poquito uso "garuar" como "esta garuando"


*chispea* cuando la lluvia no es intensa y caen unas gotitas, no demasiado gruesas, ni tan finitas como las de una garúa.
Por lo que he visto en san Google, es una palabra que cada vez se usa menos.

Aquí hay algo de un sitio de la Argentina:
_*Proyecto:* Antes de llover chispea   
Escuela nº 304_
Fuente. (Está por el final de la página).

Además, aquí hay alguien de la Argentina que "apadrina" la palabra *chispeando* (el sitio aparece como: "Apadrina una palabra en vías de extinción").

A mí la palabra me resulta de lo más natural. Diría que la he oído durante toda mi vida, y que la sigo oyendo. Es más, la uso (¡y me entienden!).


----------



## Janis Joplin

Erreconerre said:


> En México es frecuente usarlo en ese sentido. Lo mismo que chipi chipi.



Cierto, acá también se dice *"chipi chipi"* o *"moja pendejos"* ¿por tu rancho no?


----------



## Martoo

Calambur said:


> *chispea* cuando la lluvia no es intensa y caen unas gotitas, no demasiado gruesas, ni tan finitas como las de una garúa.
> Por lo que he visto en san Google, es una palabra que cada vez se usa menos.
> 
> Aquí hay algo de un sitio de la Argentina:
> _*Proyecto:* Antes de llover chispea
> Escuela nº 304_
> Fuente. (Está por el final de la página).
> 
> Además, aquí hay alguien de la Argentina que "apadrina" la palabra *chispeando* (el sitio aparece como: "Apadrina una palabra en vías de extinción").
> 
> A mí la palabra me resulta de lo más natural. Diría que la he oído durante toda mi vida, y que la sigo oyendo. Es más, la uso (¡y me entienden!).



Convengamos que no es algo muy moderno, pero puede ser que siga en vigencia como Les Luthiers o el mismo tango.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

*chispear**.** 1.     * intr. impers. Llover muy poco, cayendo solo algunas gotas pequeñas.




*lloviznar**.*
 (De _llover_).
* 1.     * intr. impers. Caer lluvia menuda.




Aquí en Valencia usamos ambas palabras tal y como define el DRAE.


----------



## Moritzchen

Martoo said:


> Convengamos que no es algo muy moderno, pero puede ser que siga en vigencia como Les Luthiers o el mismo tango.


Bueno, no. Viví en Argentina en los 70 y nunca la oí. Regresé el año pasado y la oí varias veces. Cuando pregunté a los nativos (ya que conocía la palabra pero usada unicamente por mexicanos) me dijeron que era común. Entiendo que la manera de hablar varía según el área. Todo esto ocurrió en San Isidro (por si ayuda).


----------



## Martoo

Moritzchen said:


> Bueno, no. Viví en Argentina en los 70 y nunca la oí. Regresé el año pasado y la oí varias veces. Cuando pregunté a los nativos (ya que conocía la palabra pero usada unicamente por mexicanos) me dijeron que era común. Entiendo que la manera de hablar varía según el área. Todo esto ocurrió en San Isidro (por si ayuda).



La verdad que yo me valgo del día a día, yo que soy de 'los nativos' la verdad que no la escuché jamás (en mi corta vida), ni en capital (donde vivo), ni en San Isidro o Mataderos.

chau!


----------



## Moritzchen

Sin embargo, Toribio30 (post #6), Calambur (#22) y yo la hemos oìdo en Argentina Martoo.  Como dices, tal vez debido a tu corta vida. Bueno, no te faltará oportunidad sobre todo si te vales del día a día en Buenos Aires. 
Saluditos.


----------



## oa2169

"Don Jorge está como chispiado/chispiadito".

Chispiado= Ha tomado algo de licor y está contento. Se comporta diferenta a causa del licor.

Tambien significa en Colombia lloviznar. "Está chispiando/lloviznando".

Por alguna razón que no conozco se dice *chispiando* y no *chispeando*.


----------



## Popescu

Más que chispear....para llover flojo: chuvisquear, pero no viene en el Rae, eso sí que no me lo esperaba.


----------



## hual

Hola

En Córdoba, Argentina, se usa "chispear" para decir "empezar a llover" y también, a veces, como sinónimo de "garuar", "lloviznar".


----------



## Calambur

Popescu said:


> Más que chispear....para llover flojo: chuvisquear, pero no viene en el Rae, eso sí que no me lo esperaba.


Tal vez porque la estás buscando con *uve *-*ve* corta- (te aclaro que yo no he mirado el DRAE). 
Pero en el DUE están éstas:


> *chubasco *(del port. «chuva», lluvia)
> *1 *m. Lluvia de más o menos violencia, que sólo dura unos momentos. Ô *Aguacero.
> *2 *(inf.) Racha de *contratiempos o sinsabores que trastorna pasajeramente la vida de alguien. Ô Mala racha.
> *3 *Mar._ Nubarrón oscuro que aparece repentinamente en el cielo empujado por el viento; unas veces descarga lluvia («chubasco de agua»); y otras pasa sin descargar («chubasco de viento»)._
> 
> _*chubasquería *f.Mar. Aglomeración de chubascos en el cielo._
> 
> *chispear *
> *1 *intr. Despedir chispas. Ô Chisporrotear. ¤ Despedir destellos. Þ *Brillar.
> *2 ***Lloviznar*.


----------



## pacitoali

Yo soy originario del campo en en centro de España y allí los agricultores utilizan calabobos, llovizna (lloviznar), y chispear para la lluvia ligera, de más intensidad a menos. En Galicia (España) también se utiliza orvallar para lloviznar.


----------



## Aviador

Como ya lo confirmaron los compañeros chilenos del foro, en Chile muchos dicen _chispear_ por _lloviznar_, pero a mí me parece una expresión muy coloquial que no he visto nunca en textos técnicos o formales. ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## pacitoali

Yo no he visto nunca "chispear" en textos técnicos. Los agricultores (que de alguna manera son "técnicos" en cuestiones de lluvia) si que la usan a menudo. Es probable (pero no estoy seguro) que la usen en mi región solo como sinónimo de llovizna. Particularmente no me parece una palabra coloquial sino una precisión "gremial" (de los agricultores) usada comúnmente por otros y que les sirve para distinguir de "lluvia" y "calabobos".


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí _chispear _está bien vivo. Lleva toda la tarde chispeando y no tiene trazas de parar.


----------



## ukimix

oa lo dijo y también el breve diccionario de colombianismos de la ACL; pero en mi vecindario no se usa. Decimos _lloviznar _y _llovizna _o _espantaflojos_.  

Saludo


----------



## jorgema

En Lima, chispear es de uso común, pues las únicas precipitaciones que tenemos se pueden describir con estos tres verbos: chispear, garuar y lloviznar.

Saludos,


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Aviador said:


> me parece una expresión muy coloquial que no he visto nunca en textos técnicos o formales. ¿Qué opinan?


No leo libros técnicos sobre el tema, pero sí, a mí me parece lo mismo, que es solo de uso coloquial, al igual que tantas otras que describen formas o grados de precipitaciones, todas ellas tan disfrutables, por lo general.


----------

